# Aluminum core, desert ironwood scales: Handle finished



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to make another basic, but beautiful slingshot. Still had these knife scale pieces of Arizona DI lying around. Way too thin to make a full handle out of them, so I sawed out an aluminum core from a 5mm board.

It came out very nice. Now I will have to make a fork that is worthy to be attached.


























Jörg


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

That is turning out awesome, Jorg. That Desert Ironwood is beautiful and I'm sure, super hard. How did you attach the handle scales? Looks like you used no pins.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

There are three pins INSIDE of the piece, all glued together with strong epoxy. I also roughened the surfaces well with 80 grit sandpaper. This is rock solid.

I don't like pins on the surface of the ADI, so I try to find a way around them.

Jörg


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That looks great Jeorg and I know you'll make a nice shooter with it. Have you ever considered making a aluminum core board cut. I know there not really your stile but would be something different. Some thing like the cougar might be cool. Just a idea.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

In fact I bought a 30 mm aluminum board recently and will make a boardcut from it. Most likely it will be a Phoenix.

Now that Hogancastings can cast a solid frame from a wooden sample, it seems a waste of energy to cut a frame out of solid aluminum though.

Jörg


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm sorry what I was talking about a laminate not solid aluminum. Some time my words don't come out right.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah OK, in this case yes, I do plan to use aluminum instead of multiplex for some of my designs in the future.

Jörg


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking forward to it you have some of the best idea's and designs. You really make us rethink the slingshot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That looks great, going to make one fine slingshot..


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

We can cast cores and blanks to size also .nice work all the best Pete


JoergS said:


> Ah OK, in this case yes, I do plan to use aluminum instead of multiplex for some of my designs in the future.
> 
> Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hogancastings said:


> We can cast cores and blanks to size also


Hmmm... I guess a Hand Howitzer core from 10 mm aluminum would work, people could attach nice scales.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

We Are so far behind with the bronze howitzer cant think of aluminium hope to have it up on the web site real soon


JoergS said:


> We can cast cores and blanks to size also


Hmmm... I guess a Hand Howitzer core from 10 mm aluminum would work, people could attach nice scales.
[/quote]


----------

